# VSL#3 or Align or something else?



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Which one of these two does anyone recommend? Or is there another one you might recommend? I am pretty stable but want to have some good bacteria built up and also when I don't take my lomotil I have multiple bowel movements with extreme urgency. Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Both VSL3 and align are good. give each one a 4 week trial and see which one gives you teh best results. if neither of them work or only give you minimal relief, try a couple of different cocktails that have some different strains in that arnt present in either vsl3 or align. if you are female you could also try a seperate suppliment of plantrum 229v as well. cheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

can you get align in the uk. Cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

you have to order it online from the US as far as i know. i have seen it once in britain at a pharmacy in edinbrough, but it was alarmingly expensive, and you can re create the ingredients exactly for half the price through a good health food store (good healthfood stores are also very hard to come buy in the uk!)cheersIan


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I have tried Align for a month and didn't really see a difference, also tried Kyo-Dolphilus and haven't seen a difference. The pharmacist suggested acidophilus but isn't that just that one strand? All these probiotics are safe to take with any meds right? I am female and I am going to look up the plantrum 229 and decide what do take next. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## clcnyc (Aug 26, 2009)

what about FloraQ? I'm almost out and considering getting Align. Ian, I'm interested in hearing your opinion. I have Crohn's (since 1981), IBS, GERD, Hiatal Hernia and am having issues still with cramping and bloating.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiVSL3 has had some good public response where chrons is concerned, i dont know if any official testing has been done with regards to its ability to calm IBD though. you may also want to research L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum as well as they may have benifits for you. As you suffer from IBD, talk to your doctor before taking and large doses of probiotics (over 100 bil).CheersIan


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

MraeHiSingle strain probiotics can be as pokey as cocktails. teh problem with probiotics is that some strains dont do any thing for any given individual and others will work wonders. it all comes down to what your body needs. the hard part is finding the strains that you need, it can take some time. keep on trying them untill you find one that you get on with. the 229V seems to get on well with women who have IBS in general so it is worth a try.CheersIan


----------



## qivanaman (Sep 2, 2009)

Qivana. it is new. Has a protective coating to resist stomach acids to get to the intestines. Contact me for more info


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I had a couple of questions.1) I currently am taking Jarrodophillus Acidophillus. Is Align really a superior product/replacement over this, and if so, how?I took VSL for 3 months and saw no improvements of Jarrowdophillus Acidophillus for the record.2) Doesn't Align contain dairy...which is a big problem for IBS patients?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

GivanamanAll probiotics will get through teh stomach acid weather they have a protective shell or not. but ALL probiotics will suffer some loss in the acid wether they are powdered, live, or capsualated. what strains does this new probiotic contain and inwhat sort of numbers?VolotileUse what ever probiotic you find works best for you. some people swear by align and vsl#3, some dont. its a personal thing becasue everybody is different and there are no universal probiotics. you have to go with what works.cheersIan


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

can you buy 229V and infantis 35624 very easily, ive looked on the web, cant find anywhere to get that either, im in uk..


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiYou need to go in to *a good healthfood store*. they will probably be able to source it for you. looking on teh web generally wont turn up that much although it is available from various places in one form or another allthough usually it will still be from outside teh uk. healthfood shops have mainstream and backwater suppliers that deal with these strains of probiotics.here is one link to buy 229v. i dont know how good this brand is because i have never heard of it.http://www.cocooncenter.co.uk/Bion-Transit...33;4375748.htmlcheersIan


----------



## qivanaman (Sep 2, 2009)

The coating on this pill doesn't break down till it gets in the intestine. So that there isn't any loss of product. It has lactobacillus acidophilus, bifidobacterium bifidum, bifidobacterium longum, and bifidobacterium lactis. I am not sure on the count, I will find that out. Check out my info for more on qivana.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I checked out your info... So *JUST* to be clear....***ANYTHING in italics below is just MHO.***1.It says that you dont' have IBS. 2.This product won't be available even until 9/19.3.BUT..... you have plenty of free samples to send to people.4.It also says that you would be willing to help people get it on a regular schedule. _(as in sell it to them)_5. You give your website and email so people can contact you. _(So you can sell them this product)_6. AND you state you are here to help. _(sure you are...)_Nuff said


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

i have also just checked it out. I take all things bacterial VERY seriously indeed. Im with BQ on this one. Ian


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Please do not post sales posts or offers for free samples in the discussion forums.You could post a free sample offer in the websites and services section, but that still is really walking close to the line of violating the terms of service. Especially if it is you only get the samples if they then buy from you rather than finding it on their own.Having your contact info and what you sell in your profile is OK, but limit what you discuss on the board to what helped you personally with your IBS. However you need to just mention the product name and let the people on the board search out a distributor on their own, you cannot mention the product you use in a way that makes them think they need to buy it from you.Information on how to advertise with this board is available herehttp://www.ibsgroup.org/sponsor


----------



## qivanaman (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I am new to this topic. I apologize if I offended anybody. Yes I am in this for the business, until I got into it I didn't realize how important the digestive system is. It is a new product available now. The official launch isn't till 9/19. If it helps out then that is good. People don't have to go to my site. If people don't put info out there, then people don't know about the product. The only way to get it is online. Not necessarily my site. I know of 1 woman that took the product and it helped out. Just putting information out there for people to see.


----------



## qivanaman (Sep 2, 2009)

It has 1 billion count.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you or the company wants to advertise they should pay for it.You can get a cheap or free website of your own to put out the word rather than using the bandwidth other people pay for to to promote your product. here is the google search for how to get your own free website. http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&amp...oq=&aqi=g10 If you want to have a lot of people looking at your site you will probably have to pay for the hosting as the more people that can use it at the same time the more it costs.We have rules for advertising here and you are not allowed to do it regardless of what justification you try to use.We try to protect our members from sales people as do most other message boards. That is why there are rules about posting ads and looking for clients (or future sales people to be downline from you) on this and most every other site.A link to the Terms of Service is on the bottom of every webpage as well as something you had to click that you agreed to just to sign up. Either keep your information on your profile or in the Websites and Services section from now on.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

qivanaman said:


> \ Yes I am in this for the business.... It is a new product available now. .... If people don't put info out there, then people don't know about the product.... Just putting information out there for people to see.


Yes, what you are doing is called advertising. You may not do it here for free. Obviously you know that this message board is a target rich environment for a digestive pill, so you chose to "put your information out there" on our site. If you want to advertise here, you must do it like all other companies - through the right channels.Don't advertise here again.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

MRaeHi mate, what brand did you pick in the end? which ever one it was, stick with it for a few weeks and give it a fair shot, you never know! cheersIan


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

So just to check:VSL 3AlignJarrowdophillus AcidiophillusThey all are in the same category and none are superior or more recommended?I wasn't sure if I should switch or not.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are no good head to head studies with a lot of the brands compared to each other.From what people who have taken them say sometimes one brand, even of the good brands, will work with someone well when another one does not.We don't have a way to test you for your colonic flora or factors from you to make any educated guess as to which one will work.You have to just try each one to see which one works for you.All probiotics are in the same group (bacteria that can live in a colon that have certain metabolic processes). There doesn't seem to be any supplementation with other groups of colonic bacteria. You want something that isn't a probiotic you will have to go to something entirely different.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

IanRamsay,I haven't picked one I still am taking the kyo-dophilus. I am meeting with a naturopathic doctor tomorrow so I am waiting to see what she has to say. I went to a hr seminar on what exactly it is she does and the illnesses she can help with so I made an appt for a one on one session so I will decide after i speak with her. Has anyone went this direction with their ibs before?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, been seeing a naturopath once every 6 weeks for almost 3 years now. they can do things that doctors dont seem to understand. it helps if your natuiropath used to be a GP or regular doctor as well.cheersIan


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

From what I understand she was a doctor or a nurse and she also keeps in contact with my gi doctor from the get go. So I am hoping this will can find something that will work as good as the meds I am taking now.


----------



## jummer (Sep 11, 2009)

I recently tried Tuzen (www.tuzen.ca) which is Lp299v, after trying others (Florastor and some expensive one from my Naturapath). Tuzen really worked well for me and I noticed an improvement in my stool in a few days. I believe that brand is only in Canada, although there may be a comparable item elsewhere. If you are in Canada, on their contact page there is info about getting a free sample. Good Luck.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

IanRamsay,What does your naturopathic have you taking for you ibs?


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Jummer,Do you have ibs-d with urgency? I live in the U.S. so I dont' know if it would be available here. I am now taking a probiotic that my naturopathic doctor put me on its called UltraDophilus DF. Its a powder formula that has to be refrigerated. I took my first dose today which is 1/2tsp to 4oz unchilled water. I am hoping it doesn't make things worse. She also has me taking some aloe pellets 3 at night under my tongue for the diarrhea. I still take my Lomotil though until we see if this stuff works or not.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

i no longer suffer from IBS mate. i fixed myself with probiotics after 20 years of suffering. i see my naturopath to keep my body in teh best shape that it can be. whilst on teh probiotic you may have a worsening of things for a few days to a few weeks before things start to get better. this is normal, but if it gets too much, stop taking it and contact your naturopath. on the bright side, some people dont experiance the worsening of symptoms.Ian


----------

